# Benrus Type 1



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Made a few photos of this watch this weekend. This is the first, more to follow!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Colin, is the bezel lacquer? I haven'y noticed the shine on the bezel of a Benrus before, not as though I have seen that many









Is that your Bronze Star btw??


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think it's acrylic over an insert. The 9-10 area is a spot of delamination







I can't complain as the watch is 35 years old!




























Yes John, it's mine. One of two, but I should mention that the Bronze Star is awarded for meritorious service in a combat zone and not necessarily for valour under fire. You know us Yanks and gongs







For valourous acts under fire, one may be awarded the BS -







- with "V" device. I'm trying hard not to earn one of those.

I always take photos of these vintage watches with my own kit, either collected, traded or issued. The OG-107 top seen here is Vietnam-era, but was issued into the early 80s.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Yes John, it's mine. One of two, but I should mention that the Bronze Star is awarded for meritorious service in a combat zone and not necessarily for valour under fire.


You earned them mate











Nalu said:


> For valourous acts under fire, one may be awarded the BS -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame you! And just think how much it would cost to retrain a replacement!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice chunky solid pieces!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Don't blame you! And just think how much it would cost to retrain a replacement!


Exactly! One could almost buy an SAS SM300 for that kind of money









And speaking of ridiculous wastes of money, apparently another fake/stubby with the same numbers as the one sold at Omegamania has shown up on eBay. Imagine the dismay of the person who paid 34K USD for his!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A couple of months ago I came upon another Type 1 at a decent price. It's recently undergone a service and sympathetic restoration at IWW and is in pretty fair nick for 35 years of age!




























And in spite of my (above) stated opinion on avoiding any award associated with valour and the attendant potential bodily harm:










James, these actually are pretty slick watches. They are fairly lightweight, rated to depth and altitude, and the sloped bezel makes for a very nice surface contour. They are nearly perfect as far as field watches go.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Nalu said:


> A couple of months ago I came upon another Type 1 at a decent price. It's recently undergone a service and sympathetic restoration at IWW and is in pretty fair nick for 35 years of age!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Colin. Is that what you call a purple heart? Congrats for that! I'm sure you've earned it.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely watches, but alas, they are now expensive. I'll have to go down the MMT Blackwater route instead.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Colin of a true classic mil watch


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nalu said:


>


Some great pic's there


----------

